# Speedo KPH or MPH? Whats yours in?



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi all,

Interested to know how many people run in KPH and how many in MPH. Reason being is that i think my converter chip is naffed so tempted to remove it and run in KPH.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

just to add to it... Did anyone ever hear of the 4 wheel trickolgy not workin as good when changed to mph if origanaly in kph ????? I wouild like that cleared up to


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Mines in KPH, it's best to leave it alone IMO [One less thing to worry about!]


----------



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

deef said:


> just to add to it... Did anyone ever hear of the 4 wheel trickolgy not workin as good when changed to mph if origanaly in kph ????? I wouild like that cleared up to


I heard that too which is part of the reason for me asking, i find my car is a nervous at slow speeds which is why im wondering if its something to do with the converter chip.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

some chips (4 wire iirc) affect the hicas system in that instead of cutting in at 80kph they cut in at 80mph (for example), and the 5 wire do not affect hicas and it acts as normal. From what i remember...


----------



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

thats correct but i know something is dodgy with mine as i keep losing the speedo intermittantly (Speed reading remains good on PFC though).


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

when i start mine up, sometimes the speedo will jump to about 20mph while stationary. It'll only do it the once though.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

Mine was in mph, but changed it back to kph after reading about the PAS/HICAS issues. I don't really have any issues now that I have got used to it, & im now pretty good at my sixteen times tables to boot


----------



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi5 said:


> when i start mine up, sometimes the speedo will jump to about 20mph while stationary. It'll only do it the once though.


Seen that before on other Skylines tbh, not known it cause a problem though. Its literally only when cranking right?


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

no it happens a after a few secs of idling


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> Did anyone ever hear of the 4 wheel trickolgy not workin as good when changed to mph if origanaly in kph ?????


Yep ! Someone wrote a word document all about it....I think, could be wrong, it was Skyline_69 or something simular like that ? I'm sure someone will remember the thread and post it up.

Mines still in Kms...was worried about it messing things up.

Turboslippers 32 is converted to MPH and he says it can be skitish at times, wonder if there is a connection ?


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Mine was in mph, but changed it back to kph after reading about the PAS/HICAS issues. I don't really have any issues now that I have got used to it, & im now pretty good at my sixteen times tables to boot


Ditto. I removed the little gearbox doohicky a couple of days ago. Not had a chance to drive the car much since though, so I haven't been able to tell if it's made much of a difference yet.

I made a little conversion chart in Excel and printed it off till I get used to what speeds are what


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Mine is in KPH and will live it there as Km makes more sense than Miles :chuckle:  lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/3...-conversion-hicas-twitch.html?highlight=HICAS

Thats the thread with the HICAS info on it, I must admit the back end on mine feels a lot less twitchy since I removed the mph converter


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Mines in MPH, U.K car.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Mines in mm per year, I like to see big numbers 

MPH really, converted with a simple white dial set. no messing around with convertors ect...


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Mine's in mph but I've had the HICAS removed


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

KPH as Nismo doesnt measure in 'miles' lol.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I thought, being a staunch unchangable American, that I'd never get used to kph. Now I can't remember mph! Is 100mph on a highway an unreasonable speed? Maybe it's just the Skyline warping my sense of reasonable speed - 160kph sure feels about a normal cruise speed on the highway to me.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Where's the option for both or either? :chuckle:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Im thinking of changing mine back to kph ? Maybe Abbey,TDP ere in Ireland or someother hardcore tuners could shed a bit of light to this ?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> Yep ! Someone wrote a word document all about it....I think, could be wrong, it was Skyline_69 or something simular like that ? I'm sure someone will remember the thread and post it up.


That would be me and this is the document lol...

http://www.skyline6969.btinternet.co.uk/r32speedo.pdf


----------



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

There is a thread on here (found it searching before) about converting the speedo to MPH by doing a little bit of soldering etc. apparently thats the 'correct' way to do it.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

nismo 320KPH clocks. 
Doesn't bother me, used to it after a week and GPS confirms it in MPH


----------



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

For those who are interested i pulled the converter chip out of my car today and i have to say im glad i did. Firstly it looked like it was installed by a monkey, all wires were simply wrapped together so its no wonder i used to have an intermittant speedo! Secondly the car feels less nervous and not quite as twitchy at slow speeds.

So all in all im a happy man, i do love a good free mod


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

D4T said:


> For those who are interested i pulled the converter chip out of my car today and i have to say im glad i did. Firstly it looked like it was installed by a monkey, all wires were simply wrapped together so its no wonder i used to have an intermittant speedo! Secondly the car feels less nervous and not quite as twitchy at slow speeds.
> 
> So all in all im a happy man, i do love a good free mod


ma speedo works fine but was getting twitches at both low and high speed can get a small bit scary when it twitches over the 100mph mark :nervous: might put it back to kph as ive got the 320kph nismo dials


----------



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

D4NNY said:


> ma speedo works fine but was getting twitches at both low and high speed can get a small bit scary when it twitches over the 100mph mark :nervous: might put it back to kph as ive got the 320kph nismo dials


What kind of twitches?


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

D4T said:


> What kind of twitches?



it feels as tho the back end of the car is on ice now and again


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

I have the Hicas removed and drive in KPH. although I am looking for a set of white 320kph clocks.... but I may change them to MPH as I cannot get used to what speed I am doing trying to convert KPH to MPH whilst I am driving...


----------



## datastream (Mar 21, 2007)

My speedo is in MPH, and i havent had any problems, although i ripped my HICAS out about 2 months ago.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i prefer kmh. i grew up using it, im quick at maths calculations so thats not a problem either (actually one of the few things i can do properly in maths, quick calculations!).

im getting a new set of nismo clocks (copy item from ebay) and i want them in kmh (also doing this because im considering moving back to holland and taking my S13 with me!)


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

I solder mine about a year ago (best bit of soldering I have ever done) and it was perfect since no twitching or hessitation and Hicas works normal in mph also the speedo is very accurate comparing it to my road angel.

I have to say so so much better than the chip (the worst move I have ever done) as it **** up my hicas and make me almost crash as the back keep coming out at the wrong time.

Leon.


----------



## darth_stinky (May 29, 2007)

KPH as mine is an import but i've got a MPH facia for the speedo (not going to convert)...i'm too lazy & like watching the speed go "off the clock"

DS


----------



## i4dat (Sep 29, 2006)

Mines is in KPH, so instead of going thru the hell of getting it converted, I just bought a Defi VSD Concept, and have that set to MPH.

Much easier, and has a certain 'cool' factor to it. :squintdan 

Or at least I think so.


----------



## huskyracer (Jun 23, 2007)

Mine is on a mechanical converter, I was wondering about some sort of backwards converter chip to turrn the ecu signal back into KPH, does the Hicas take its speed signal from the engine ecu or from the clocks? (R32GTR)


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

The Hicas gets the signal from the speedo.


----------



## auto modelista (Jul 29, 2007)

mines in MPH, as the previous owner had it professionally done, i find my speedo is only out by 2 or so mph, it's a bit more when pushing 80mph plus. 


(i was told all car speedo's showed the car to be going faster than it was, as some sort of saftey measure it would be out by about 2-5mph. I dunno why, just something i was told)


v2


----------



## pilcob (Aug 16, 2007)

Read the "soldering your speedo" thread so thought I would give it a go, removed the speedo and found I have a 5 wire convertor. Does this mean my HICAS is still getting a KPH signal ? My speedo is a NISMO 300 KPH unit with just a MPH sticker on it.


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Mine was going to be converted to MPH but after reading some of the threads on here, i thought it was best to leave it alone, as my maths won't mess anything up that'll damage the car :nervous:


----------



## Manesh (Aug 20, 2007)

*Does HICAS simply see the MPH value as KMH?*

I removed the 320km/h Nismo unit to do the conversion from kmh to mph but did not remove the odometer jumper, in order to maintain kmh as the total distance travelled. I soldered some fine wire (the stuff that’s wound around speaker magnets) to each of the pads and connected them up to a DIP switch block on some breadboard. This should allow me to use Tom Tom and GPS speed to accurately travel at 30 mph whilst a friend works out the switches required to display speed correctly on the speedo in mph.

BUT.... My question is, how does HICAS know that we are talking in mph rather than kmh when we make adjustments through the adjustment pads only? Does the tweaking of connection through the adjustment pads only offset what is displayed correctly on the speedo dial?

I suppose my query is that although the speedo will display mph on the dials, does HICAS still see the mph reading as kmh and thus behave in a skewed manner (60 mph = 60 kmh)?

Should the kmh to mph conversion be done in this instance, or should we just leave it as is and do the conversion in our heads on the fly?


----------



## gt-iger (Sep 17, 2007)

i imported my bnr32. Was told when i went to DVLA to get reg that i had to have proof that i converted the speedo to MPH to apply.
So bought speedo face from the net, but was for wrong model but i still used the invoice to get reg!!
I'v now decided to keep KMH dials!.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

gt-iger said:


> i imported my bnr32. Was told when i went to DVLA to get reg that i had to have proof that i converted the speedo to MPH to apply.
> So bought speedo face from the net, but was for wrong model but i still used the invoice to get reg!!
> I'v now decided to keep KMH dials!.


The fact that it has an mot should have been enough proof for the dvla re speedo reading.


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

I run mine in KPH.

Not too keen on some of the convertors out there.


Rob


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

search for a thread started by skyline69_uk where he has a doucment detailing how the hicas works, and the effect of changing the speedo to mph.. has wiring diagrams and a lot of other relevant detail.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/35001-important-r32-speedo-conversion-hicas-twitch.html
post 4

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/35217-r32-kph-mph-conversion-pdf.html


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

i4dat said:


> Mines is in KPH, so instead of going thru the hell of getting it converted, I just bought a Defi VSD Concept, and have that set to MPH.
> 
> Much easier, and has a certain 'cool' factor to it. :squintdan
> 
> Or at least I think so.


This is what I did also.


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

Mine is still in kph, but just bought this face dial...
NISSAN SKYLINE SPEEDOMETER SPEEDO FACE DIAL CONVERTER on eBay, also, Nissan, Car Parts, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 12-Apr-08 19:00:09 BST)
to ease the strain on my grey matter.. lol


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

mine's in MPH, when it was converted the mileage wasnt adjusted, it went from 80000 Kil to 80000 miles is this the norm or should it have been wound back to suit mileage?


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

Polay said:


> Mine is still in kph, but just bought this face dial...
> NISSAN SKYLINE SPEEDOMETER SPEEDO FACE DIAL CONVERTER on eBay, also, Nissan, Car Parts, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 12-Apr-08 19:00:09 BST)
> to ease the strain on my grey matter.. lol



so if you put one of these in the car, it will read up to 110 mph accurately?


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

Yep..


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Note the odometer would still count in kms though.


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

ru' said:


> Note the odometer would still count in kms though.


yes, understand that. but it still would show the correct speed in mph on the gauge. is that not the purpose of it?


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

nori41 said:


> mine's in MPH, when it was converted the mileage wasnt adjusted, it went from 80000 Kil to 80000 miles is this the norm or should it have been wound back to suit mileage?


no matey, it was in km up to 55000 then was converted to miles, so your car has 55000km and then add the milage on top of that, so...
55000km
34000miles

your speedo reads 89000.

hows the car going anyway matey? im missing it 

all the best, paul.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

loving it paul, dont know how long i'll keep my licence tho':chuckle: 

it drinks like a pikey at a wedding!! i'd better buy shares in shell


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

EliteGTR said:


> yes, understand that. but it still would show the correct speed in mph on the gauge. is that not the purpose of it?


it is indeed but they do not fit a 32 GTR (or a 33GTR) as the "0" is in about the 7 o'clock position?











on the link supplied the speedo starts at the 9 o'clock position...


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

T.F.S. said:


> it is indeed but they do not fit a 32 GTR (or a 33GTR) as the "0" is in about the 7 o'clock position?
> 
> on the link supplied the speedo starts at the 9 o'clock position...


i see what you mean. On the link it says it will fit R32. maybe the pics are generic and may not represent actual item???


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like they'll possibly fit a gtst, not gtr?


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

EliteGTR said:


> i see what you mean. On the link it says it will fit R32. maybe the pics are generic and may not represent actual item???


i bought the above item, arrived today lol

GTST fitment...


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

good to know. now does anyone make it for the r32 gtr?


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

T.F.S. said:


> i bought the above item, arrived today lol
> 
> GTST fitment...


Mine arrived yesterday, its completely different.. we have been done!! 
T.F.S. was absolutely right.
Will send back to seller and let him know.. start again now.:squintdan 
Apologizes guys for pasting link, need to do homework well before posting.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

easier to sell it on skylineownerws maybe, thats what ill do with mine i guess lol

at least £5 dont break the bank mate, worse things happen at sea and all that


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

can anyone explain to me how the middlehurst r34's mph conversion was done?

is it done using a 4 or 5 wire converter like other imports or is the conversion actually inside the speedo head?

anyone have any good pics of a middlehurst r34 speedo?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

not sure about the R34, but I have a UK speedo in my R33 now.

No external convertor etc. it's a 'proper' oem looking thing. Doesn't use the 'soldering' trick either:


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

anyone with pics of the r34 middlehurst cluster?


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

can you not just change the fascail of the clock for the the reading to mph i knw the millage wont change is this possible?


----------



## SillyFastGTR32 (Feb 26, 2008)

Mine is in KPH but only 180kph!!! so if i put my boot down within a few seconds its off the clock.. so i've got some 320KPH clocks to go in 
i've nevvvvver had ANY probs with the handling on mine, it is just absolutly unbelievable, even at ridiculous speeds, it never does any of this 'hicas twitching' that so many speak of, i recon that might be down to the KPH clocks, which is why ive opted for 320's  just gets a bit confusing tho lol!!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

The Hicas twitch is related to the Hicas control module not getting the right amount of voltage, hence, Prime examples are cars with big audio systems, when it hits a bass note most of the electrical current is drawn from the battery to the amp, starving the Hicas control module of the right amount of electrical pulse and you get the twitch. Fine on cars with a dual battery split charging system.


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

if you notice on the uk speedo that j2 is unsoldered and there is no link in junction 4 which according to the thread is the way to get miles on the odometer and speedo

is this from nismo dial or a standard 180mph dial


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I run in KPH. I've gotten so used to it that all it takes is a quick glance at the speedo and I can convert in my head to MPH.
The standard 180kph clocks are a little useless though as a quick stab with my right foot makes it obsolete.
I was set-up to get some 320kph NISMO clocks from DaveW a while back but a few things came up and I went away for the military for bit, hope he's not too sour with me to try again!

Justin


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

I left mine as it was,running in kmph,basically down to the fact of the hicas issues..!


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

320kph clocks for me, was wanting to get a face dial that had mph and kph on it so I could see both but can't find anyone to make one


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

320 km/h Nismos <3


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

UK Middlehurst cluster so both, KMH and MPH :runaway:


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

Cool that's what I need but for a 33 wonder if the 33,s uk cars had this


----------



## _dan_ (Jan 24, 2010)

pupsi said:


> Mines in MPH, U.K car.


Same here


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

gtr33 vspec said:


> Cool that's what I need but for a 33 wonder if the 33,s uk cars had this


Yes UK speedos have both m/h and km/h


----------



## fontane (Mar 10, 2011)

Mines in MPH and thats how I got it, I presume it was done via a convertor on the gearbox as that is how all my other jap imports were converted from KPH.


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

Mines in kms, but has a 110mph face on it. Im not bothered aboutvwhat it says, but i dont want the 112mph limiter.
If i get a power fc, would it delete the limiter and just go off the clock? Id be happy with that as id only go over it on a track.


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

32 with 320 kmh nismo clocks


----------



## venturaR32 (Nov 6, 2012)

what i did is change out the face plate to a MPH one. that way HICAS won't be afected and you can still read miles.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Mega thread bump.

I am trying to find more info on Soldering the cluster on an R32. Searching has so far come up with nothing, any links would be superb.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You cannot change the R32 speedo electrically. 

Its purely a mechanical unit.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> You cannot change the R32 speedo electrically.
> 
> Its purely a mechanical unit.


Ok, thank you for the reply.

I guess I will leave it in km/h then.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You can fit a convertor gearbox.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

I was under the impression that these messed with other systems such as hicas etc.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes, they do. But it will read in MPH.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Lol, think I would rather do maths on the fly.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It's fairly easy to remember 4 speed limits.


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

I've gotten quite used to having the speedo in km/h. And it is very easy to remember the main speed limits.


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

I run the Nismo cluster in KPH and a Defi HUD in MPH.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

MPH with 48,000 on the clock


----------



## MoltenIce (Aug 10, 2015)

Kmh with 22000kms on it !


----------



## MoltenIce (Aug 10, 2015)

Plus the Kmh to mph conversion is easy for our main speeds 100khm is 60mph so 50 is 30....all you really need !


----------



## Alex1710 (Sep 21, 2015)

I've got Nismo clocks in kms. My sat nav has a mph readout so that helps


----------

